# Mason jar for $2,000+



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2014)

Seen this on ebay. Is this a factory green color or a homemade color? Curious, Whats it really worth? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavily-Swirled-Amber-Olive-Green-Half-Gallon-Mason-Fruit-jar-/161224517370?ViewItem=&item=161224517370&nma=true&si=S7TCro6fM1JPycGSmRuXvbJ90Sk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MedBottle1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Could very well be a repro. Not saying it is because I am more of a med collector, but glass this expensive I would be extremely wary about. Imagine having a careless mailman/deliveryman


----------



## MedBottle1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Look at his feedback. He is doing some serious selling for $$$.


----------



## rallcollector (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks very legit to me, not a repro.  Smooth lip, with embossed dots on the bottom in 1/2 gallon size are out there.  Usually mostly aqua swirled with green, and sometimes amber tones.  One sold for $140 a couple weeks ago, but the pictures they used in the auction were very poor, so it was a guess at best as to condition.  In good condition, with no damage, I would have guessed $350-500 as an ending price.  It looks as tho someone plugged in a crazy I don't want to lose out to one more bid dollar amount, then someone else had the same idea.  Getting the $2K bid is great, but getting the $2K in your paypal account is another animal. Paul


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 20, 2014)

[] I guess when the new price guides come out they' have to say $300- $2000.$300-500 sounds a little more realistic.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 20, 2014)

Those bicolor bottles or glass worth a fortune.[light]I strongly agreed with cowseatmaize. I'am not a mason jar person but for $250 I'll think about it.that's trully a beatiful jar but for $2000 I prefer a nicer bottles. I'll got a nice I mean real nice gin. For $2000. this is my personal opinion no offense please.[]


----------



## zecritr (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice jar that started out at  99 cents so someone must think it is worth that much, at 2014.00 when i looked, whewman i need to go hunting in some old barns  LOL


----------



## botlguy (Feb 20, 2014)

I have one or two similar jars in my collection, actually one that is every bit as good as that one. I can just about guarantee that the seller is astounded. It is a super example but worth 25% of the hammer price in most cases. But that's what makes auctions exciting, one never knows what will happen. If you really want to do research on such jars check out Greg Spurgeon's past auction results.


----------



## MNJars (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, that one went way over the going rate.  I think the seller of that jar is a forum member here, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 20, 2014)

I know this gentleman and have sold him bottles before. He is a member here and a honest man. He was shocked at what his jar brought. He is actually getting ready to go overseas because he is a military man. Auctions are weird like this sometimes and it only takes two. I have heard that some of the sheiks buyers have been at it again and  they purchased a semi cabin bitters for $4000 the other night. I also head a regular fish bitters brought over a thousand the other night.


----------



## MedBottle1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dang, good job! Its all about supply and demand


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2014)

THE SHEIK bought this jar and was the underbidder for the Cabin bitters mentioned above, both bottles had one other bidder running the bidding up to crazy numbers.... These bottles were also bought by the SHEIK recently, again the numbers were run way up by another single bidder. Time to make some money on your bottles folks... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rich-Yellowish-Lime-Green-GXIII-13-Soldier-Dancer-Baltimore-Chapman-Pint-Flask-/271397827507?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f309233b3 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warners-Safe-Cure-PRESSBURG-grass-green-color-rare-labeled-example-/291075923586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c57a1e82 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Colored-Hostetters-Bitters-/400662713769 http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=231157617163 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-FISH-BITTERS-BOTTLE-SUPERIOR-CONDITION-/231154837112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d1e6e678 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-RR-Dadeville-Alabama-straight-side-Coca-Cola-Ala-Coke-Bottle-/141126820721?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20dbd06371 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Coca-Cola-script-embossed-Chewing-Gum-jar-with-lid-gorgeous-/161200424376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25884b45b8&nma=true&si=VHWSFC4JiM0AusH%252B6ORRaPqn9IY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 22, 2014)

I hate to see that Baltimore flask leave the country! The seller is a great guy though and deserves all the good fortune.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 22, 2014)

It looks like someone might be intentionally bidding up bottles they know this sheik guy is bidding on?  But yeah, 2k for an ABM fruit jar is insane.


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2014)

RIBottleguy said:
			
		

> It looks like someone might be intentionally bidding up bottles they know this sheik guy is bidding on?  But yeah, 2k for an ABM fruit jar is insane.


It's happening on just about every bottle he bids on T...


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am sure the fellow was shocked at that hammer price.....I was I know that.  And there is another that has popped up almost the same   #201041002584     It is up to $200 plus...but someone new to the scene or other.....has posted it....13 folks have bid on it....I get a funny feeling on this though.     No offense to anyone if they are in the forum, but just a feeling.     And to the guy who sold that other example...._*Be Safe and come back safe*_...you are a brother in arms.  God Bless      David


----------

